# can black mystery snails live with bettas?



## chucky's_mom (Aug 5, 2007)

I just got a new black mystery snail, and I was wondering if I could put it in with my betta.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Sure thing.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep. I see no issue here.


----------

